# R.I.P. Stryder the Water Dragon



## crotalas (Jul 16, 2011)

R.I.P. Stryder the Water Dragon, who died on 17th July 2011. He had a tough life, his partner died before him of a brain hemorrage, and he had his tail bitten off by a beardie when he was younger! His death was very unexpected, and a dragon with such a great personality and so many cuddles to give will be sorely missed.


----------



## reptileman99 (Jul 28, 2011)

god bless stryder


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

*POOR WATER DRAGON*

i lost my cat called tigger too


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

* sorry for your loss *


----------

